# Short day trip



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Left out Friday night from Orange Beach, with the intentions of staying out til Sunday to celebrate a close friend's birthday. Soon after lines in the next morning, my new favorite black bart got pounced on by this small bull. Was Kim's first trip offshore, and she did a great job of winching the fish in. Water was super pretty down to the southeast, but never saw any grass patch bigger than a dinner plate, and definitely no well-formed lines. Flying fish everywhere. Saw open-water school of tuna, some really good ones mixed in too, but couldn't get in front of them. Had a free-jumping blue by the boat which we chased for the better part of ten minutes. Was acting like he was hooked, maybe shaking off a parasite or something? Anyway, he apparently wasn't hungry. Frustrated, we decided to point it north that night instead of staying out. Talked to Myles on the way in and sounded like they had a pretty bang-em-up day; congrats guys.

Only got a few pics:









on the wire









Kim's first dolphin! She was stoked.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

You do realize that in order to put "Captain" in front of your name you have to actually have a captain's license.....just saying....


----------



## 285exp (Oct 17, 2007)

A mere technicality. You have to remember, he's an Auburn fan. They had 2004 National Championship rings made, but didn't actually win the championship.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

> *285exp (07/06/2010)*A mere technicality. You have to remember, he's an Auburn fan. They had 2004 National Championship rings made, but didn't actually win the championship.


Hahahaha very good point!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Chris Hood (06/06/2010)*You do realize that in order to put "Captain" in front of your name you have to actually have a captain's license.....just saying....


He is a captain...so he can....just saying...so you know.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

> *on the rocks (08/06/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Chris Hood (06/06/2010)*You do realize that in order to put "Captain" in front of your name you have to actually have a captain's license.....just saying....
> ...


Seems that you took offense there....try not to get too upset....Woody is a friend of mine, just giving him a hard time lady.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Chris Hood (08/06/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *on the rocks (08/06/2010)*
> ...


No offense taken here...Woody is a friend of mine as well...


----------



## pensagrady (Feb 3, 2008)

*What a hypocrite*



285exp said:


> A mere technicality. You have to remember, he's an Auburn fan. They had 2004 National Championship rings made, but didn't actually win the championship.


Well that's the pot calling the kettle black. The only one who would make a remark like that would be a Bamer, who have made it a habit of claiming NC's through the years.

Jeez, give me a break.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Technically anyone in command of a vessel is considered the captain and is responsible for the save operation and navigation of that vessel. The only time that it is scary is when you see the rental sign on the side of the boat.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Kim said:


> Technically anyone in command of a vessel is considered the captain and is responsible for the save operation and navigation of that vessel. The only time that it is scary is when you see the rental sign on the side of the boat.


You should see some of our inland water ways with the boat owners....talk about scary :yes: ....there are people that have no business owning a boat or operating it


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

ironman172 said:


> You should see some of our inland water ways with the boat owners....talk about scary :yes: ....there are people that have no business owning a boat or operating it


Oh same here...I see it from the backyard on almost a daily basis...scary


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

sorry for the derail Woody...here is a recent one from a lake i frequent and a few people were killed recently....parking is at the top of the ramp...not at the ramp in the water

.


----------



## 285exp (Oct 17, 2007)

pensagrady said:


> Well that's the pot calling the kettle black. The only one who would make a remark like that would be a Bamer, who have made it a habit of claiming NC's through the years.
> 
> Jeez, give me a break.


Yup, claimed another one this year.


----------

